# Reward Bands



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

A friend of mine sent me a pic of a mallard that he got while hunting today. It's double banded, with one saying that there is a $50 reward for turning in the band info. Has anyone heard of this before. The thing is ridiculous HUGE, like small goose size.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've never seen this in person but I know the feds do put reward bands on some birds. I believe there's also some $100 reward bands out there, maybe only on geese?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I had a friend that shot a greenhead that was double banded with a $100 reward. They are out there!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

They are out there and hard to come by. Very cool he lucked into one.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I was lucky enough to harvest a goose with a $30 reward band on it opening day! It was a very big surprise to me!

DiverFreak


----------



## Jumpem&Pumpem (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a $50 mallard from last year. I was told the reward bands are usually painted a different color (mine was green) and give an extra incentive to call in the band info.


----------



## Dpuffer (Dec 7, 2010)

I shot a green reward band two years ago $50.00, had the check before the band certif.
Ive seen a $5.00 and a $10.00 shot too, very rare


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Shot a Mallard a few years ago with a $100 Reward Band on it. My one and only duck band. I think i'm due for another..


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Nasher said:


> Shot a Mallard a few years ago with a $100 Reward Band on it. My one and only duck band. I think i'm due for another..


It dont get any better than that brother!! jealous of that photo. not that i want the bands, just that i want a pic with my dog holding a double banded mallard!! are you up for a hunt here next week?


----------



## Nasher (Oct 9, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> are you up for a hunt here next week?


Yes, For sure.. I'm open for the week so let me know what your schedule is lookin like..
Been a slow season for me, we need to get out and make something happen!


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

My uncle shot a goose in California with a $500 reward on it. Wish they banded more then we could actually make a living off hunting hahhaha.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Nasher said:


> Darin Noorda said:
> 
> 
> > are you up for a hunt here next week?
> ...


went to FB this morning 12/21 on the north entrance, it wasn't great at all! i walked like crazy. went all the way to the 6th bridge, came back took couple side roads, nothing. when i started there were 8 cars, i was back at my car about 1045. all were gone except 2. there was a huge flock of ducks ( over a 100 easy) about 715am flying from north to south east, but was outta reach.

this weather is getting crazy and its hard to keep up sometimes. ive had no good luck this year.


----------

